# Concealed Carry Ding Bats



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

A headline from a local paper today, "Man accidentally shoots brother while comparing weapons." The story goes on to state they were comparing weapons while driving from NV to SLC and he did not realize his gun was loaded. One brother shot another! All I can say is duh! 

What is going on? First the restaurant toilet blown to bits when a cc permit holder's loaded pistol fell out of his pants while he stopped in for a pit stop about 3-4 weeks ago, then another accidental discharge in the Olive Garden when a cc permit holder was fidling with his loaded gun about two weeks ago, now this? 

I used to feel safe knowing folks carried; now I worry about getting shot by some moron that carries a ****ed and loaded pistol.


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

Just the reaction the news media wants you to have. 

It is deliberate and calculated. Any incident involving concealed carry mishaps are vigoriously reported. It a witch hunt and they won't stop until their witches give up their rights.

If you do carry, please use a gun with several active saftey's and don't be stupid. If you don't carry and want to, educate yourself before you do.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Why can't some people remember the secret?? *Keep your booger hook off of the bang switch*

Reminds me of Charles Bronson in Death Wish when the question was asked: "Do guns make you nervous?" He said: "Guns have their uses....it's idiots with guns that make me nervous."


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

In the article I read ther was no mention of either one of them having a permit. If you seen this in some article could you please attach a referance? From what I gathered it was just a couple of ding bats.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

burge said:


> In the article I read ther was no mention of either one of them having a permit. If you seen this in some article could you please attach a referance? From what I gathered it was just a couple of ding bats.


+1 . I just read the article in the Tribune and there is no mention of a Concealed Carry Permit.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> burge said:
> 
> 
> > In the article I read ther was no mention of either one of them having a permit. If you seen this in some article could you please attach a referance? From what I gathered it was just a couple of ding bats.
> ...


It won't really matter. It is guilty by association. Safety, Safety, Safety, no matter where we are or who we are with.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Never point an unloaded gun at anything you don't want to shoot...it may be loaded.

Of course it's Hollywood, but I was watching a movie the other night and they lay a rifle in a wagon pointing towards the driver and horses...a rough riding wagon...not very much common sense in Hollywood either. -)O(-


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hollywood............... yeah , the other day I was watching a movie and the sniper forgot to take the lens cap off. :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think this is in response to the Obama fear factor. Lots of people wanting their CCP now, and they are churning the permits out like a factory. No quality control to make sure these guys know what they are doing though......


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Do you really trust our government to decide that you know enough to carry a weapon? With who is in charge there?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Loke said:


> Do you really trust our government to decide that you know enough to carry a weapon? With who is in charge there?


H**l No I don't


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Loke said:


> Do you really trust our government to decide that you know enough to carry a weapon? With who is in charge there?


I dont think its the government's fault that they gave these people CCPs, I think its the fault of the instructor who signed off on these morons. The first CCP class I took was in a friend's back yard, just talked about what a CCP meant and what laws to follow, that was it. No shooting test, no competency test, just some speach and follow up questions.

I think that these people need to go through an actual shooting test, and competency test before they can get their CCP


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> > I think that these people need to go through an actual shooting test, and competency test before they can get their CCP


Makes sense. I know of an instructor who doesn't even have real guns in his classroom - just plastic replicas. :roll: But at some point people need to take responsibility for themselves. A CFP course is really nothing more than a hoop to jump through, and a hoop that shouldn't be there in the first place. I liken it to the hoops we jump through to get a driver's license, (except that driving isn't a constitutional right). Almost anybody can get a drivers license, but that doesn't mean they're ready to hit the highway. Same with a CFP. It doesn't matter how much you beef up the testing standards; that will always be the case. It comes down to personal responsibility and unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be much of that these days.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

A-FREAKING-MEN! Well stated Finn.


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

Burge is right, the article did not mention the two brothers had cc permits, I got sucked into assuming they did.  They are still ding bats. Now the other two (the Toilet Murderer and the Olive Garden Idiot) I mentioned in my post did have cc.

Also on point is the fact that the media jumps all over this, which is why WE need to govern OURSSELVES and be responsible. If that makes anyone squirm, let me rephrase and state; which is why THEY (ding bats) need to govern THEMSELVES. 

I still don't understand why anyone carries a gun with a round in the chamber be it a handgun for personal defense or an '06 chasing deer. Just stay the @$!! away from me... and my toilet...with your loaded weapon.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> I still don't understand why anyone carries a gun with a round in the chamber be it a handgun for personal defense or an '06 chasing deer. Just stay the @$!! away from me... and my toilet...with your loaded weapon.


I dissagree, it is never the loaded ones that go off :roll: I never hear anyone say: "Yeah, I knew it was loaded.... I just pulled the trigger to see what would happen." :roll:

You always hear: "I didn't think/know it was loaded." :roll:

The cops keep theirs locked and loaded, the only time they have a negligent discharge is when they are messing with it. I will have to agree with the term idiot for now.


----------



## JTW (Feb 19, 2009)

you guys are forgetting the genius who shot himself in the hand two weeks ago. He was showing his date the pistol he carried (insert bad joke here) and ended up shooting his finger.

I don't think there is some media conspiracy set on making gun owners look bad. I *KNOW* that there has been a surge in handgun purchases since November. There are idiots in every group, and it seems our group ( firearms enthusiasts) have picked up quite a few more idiots lately. Two week ago, some yuppie at the range was showing of his new H&K. while handing it to me he pointed it right a friend of mine :shock: . I pulled back the slide to reveal a full mag -)O(- . I handed it back, and told him he needed to watch where he pointed a loaded weapon. His response: "It's not loaded, there is no round in the chamber."

We moved down range.


----------

